# Storing Used Eco Complete



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

Tha'd work, might be the only option this time of year.. 

If possible id lay out a tarp in direct sunlight, spread it around and mix it a bit until every bit is dry and blasted with UV.. then bag it up (to keep bacteria out) and put it in a bucket.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It doesn't need to be dry. It was wet when you bought it. I store my Floramax in a spare aquarium.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

i just put my unused substrate in a bag and leave it out to dry and then store. nothing special it's just a bunch of expensive little rocks.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ditto, no special way to store it. Though drying it is a good idea, I have just rinsed some materials and stored them damp. They eventually dry out. If you want to store it in a sealed container (plastic storage box, bucket with tight lid) I would make sure it is dry.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought a few 5g buckets from Home Depot with lids and all for a few bucks a bucket + lid. Filled each bucket a quarter full and left to dry over a week or so. Once dry I dumped all into one bucket and use other buckets for misc stuff now. Make sure you get it dry before you lid it as dark moist places can create mold and thats no fun dealing with down the road.


----------



## Lynrem (Jan 13, 2014)

you can get free buckets and lids at Walmart. Go to the bakery department and ask for empty frosting buckets. At least around me the just toss them if no one takes them so they are free.


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I actually just came back from Walmart with their buckets from the hardware department. I'll be taking down the 75 for a little while, possibly a long while with how much I procrastinate, and will need a way to store 120 lbs of this stuff without molding/getting nasty.


----------

